# Paranormal 250c screen replacements



## clydern (28/10/18)

Hey guys I saw a really good deal on a paranormal 250c but the screen is messed up. What I want to know . Do I need to replace the entire chip or can I just replace the screen ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/10/18)

If you 100% sure that it’s the screen, then you can just replace the screen. I’ve not seen them locally, but you can get it here if you feel like going the import route:
http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Making-Supplies/VV-VW-Boards/Evolv-DNA-75C-250C-Replacement-Screen

and 
https://www.evolvapor.com/products/dna250color

Not sure what the shipping and duties will add up to though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## clydern (28/10/18)

Blu_Marlin said:


> If you 100% sure that it’s the screen, then you can just replace the screen. I’ve not seen them locally, but you can get it here if you feel like going the import route:
> http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Making-Supplies/VV-VW-Boards/Evolv-DNA-75C-250C-Replacement-Screen
> 
> and
> ...


Thanks Alot buddy. Ends up not being worth it. Considering how much the guy wants for the mod. The chips works 100%. Mod still works . Just thought I would try and fix the screen









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (28/10/18)

How much does the guy want for the mod ?


----------



## clydern (28/10/18)

1.2k

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (28/10/18)

That's steep for a damaged device. Sold two of my fully working units 10/10, for 1500 and 1600 each.


----------



## clydern (28/10/18)

M.Adhir said:


> That's steep for a damaged device. Sold two of my fully working units 10/10, for 1500 and 1600 each.


Yes that's what I thought so I just passed on it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------

